# Giant laser to trigger fusion reaction



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

File this under "Gee, what could possibly go wrong with this scenario"...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/...ser-to-trigger-fusion-reaction-this-year.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, this does sound like an accident waiting to happen, doesn't it?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I assume you're talking about the possibility of punching a hole in the fabric of space and time, opening a portal to the Great Beyond and allowing the Ancient Ones to penetrate the veil, unleashing unspeakable horror and chaos upon an unsuspecting and vulnerable humankind.... yes, there is always that risk. But we've so much to gain.

Besides, our science-illiterate Chicken Little media has done everything they can to turn the public against the nuclear power we *should* be developing, and anyone who buys into the current administration's "wind and solar" pie-in-the-sky boondoggle has their head buried... and it ain't in the sand. We need to develop SOMETHING before the oil runs out.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey people are combustible......and with the high fat content of the modern person...you could get several Kw's out of one


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Not to mention the actual food value - plate of Soylent Green anyone?

As for Fusion, well we'll get it eventually but still possibly some years off. Current Nuclear power plants are pretty safe and ecologically more sound than other power generation systems when you take the actual amount of power needed into account.

Mind you we can all do our bit by switching off PCs, TVs etc when we aren't using them and chucking out all those hungry incandescents and replacing them with LEDs or Fluorescents.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I love people who clamor for wind power, and then freak out when they are actually built and people see how HUGE the turbines are, and that they make a "whooommmm! whoommm!" noise as they go around.....


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Weee, semi-controlled fusion experiments! 2 billion $ in lasers and research.... gone in a flash? Love to see it work.
I find the "green" label hilarious. I worked on the construction of a supposedly "green" building..... Did they use recycled or renewable materials? No. How about super dooper energy efficient lighting, extra occupancy sensors & advanced lighting controls? Nope. What about deluxe efficiency HVAC? Very Undeluxe. The plumbing & water heaters, then. Nada. Some advanced new building design? Wrong-O. Oh, they musta' had a tracking solar aray, or natural gas power plants, or geothermal vent turbines, or water wheals, or gerbils on treadmills...... No, the only thing that was green was the money involved. And at the end of the day, a lot of very wealthy idiots could pat each others backs & say "Wow, we made this 'green' building happen, and saved the whole planet!" But the building has a cool .20$ sticker identifying its "green-ness"..... Suckers.


----------

